# Fall 2010 Twist Collective



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

http://twistcollective.com/2010/fall/magazinepage_01.php I'm sure as always there is wonderful stuff to read and drool over.

Enjoy!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I am quite certain I need to make this:

http://twistcollective.com/2010/fall/magazinepage_09.php


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle I love that too. THAT may just be an adventure into ace I might try. I also love this http://twistcollective.com/2010/fall/magazinepage_012.php It is just so pretty.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Marchie we have the same tastes! I love the cables on that one.

I'm currently working on Sylvi - so I may get cabled right out.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzle, how is that Sylvi coming?
Everytime I see a finished one on ravelry I think of yours.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

is there patterns on Twist collective or just pictures??


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The patterns are for SALE. 
You can buy them from twist collective.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Man, oh, man.....That is a beauty.
Wish I knew how to knit, well enough, to make anything....... that isn't a basic neck scarf.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Frazzle I love that too. THAT may just be an adventure into ace I might try. I also love this http://twistcollective.com/2010/fall/magazinepage_012.php It is just so pretty.


I like that! Very nice!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

There is a lot on there to love! 
and this is one I really love
http://twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/60-winter-2008-patterns/147-sylvi-by-mari-muinonen

The lace shawls are really nice too. I am thinking about doing a lace shawl for each sister (that would be 3) wonder if I would have time to do that before Christmas???


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WIHH - OHHHHHhhhh, I don't know..... I'm not very experienced at all. When I say neck scarfs......that is REALLY all I can do. I know nothing.

I'm afraid I'd be about 107 years old, before I got one of those done......if then.
I'm a hands on person.. you know what I mean, I have to do it with my hands, before I "get it".

I'm also a results oriented person.... I gotta see decent results for my efforts..... 
In knitting.... that doesn't seem to happen for me!!
The ladies on this board, would probably take 3 GIANT steps backward.

If some one wants to make one in my size, I will purchase it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Texasdirtdigger NEVER say never around us. We all started at the beginning. WIHH is right if ther is a will there is a way. YOU CAN do it! We are here to help you.

MamaJ that is the one that Frazzle is making.

WIHH you are so funny, lol!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> The ladies on this board, would probably take 3 GIANT steps backward.


Now THAT sounds like a challenge! Don't underestimate our Fold!

Why it was just a year ago that WIHH couldn't knit a stitch, now look at her, not only knitting but spinning her own yarn.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Another one to chime in that we will help you in any way we can to 'get' it.

Knitting is really not that hard. You have to be persistent and train your hands to it, 
but you really ARE just wrapping string around sticks. 

There are a lot of good videos, if you are a visual learner. 
& a lot of good written tutorials,if you are more cerebral. 

I am left-handed!! & I learned how.
You can do it, if you really want to.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I adore the second one too!

You all are too kind.....maybe one day, I will get my brave on.
MLFarm-"Challenge", would be right....not in a good way......I'm telling you, I bet I can take you to your breaking point! LOL!!
I look at ya'll INCREDIBLE skill, all the time. Beautiful stuff!! Such love.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

TexasDirtDigger, maybe try something with just a little shaping - like a triangle shawl, for instance. You get to try increases and decreases and practice knitting and make something a wee bit bigger. There are lots of patterns for triangle shawls that don't need anything but knit, purl, and increase & decrease.

The status on Sylvi is: one front piece done and complete and the length I want it (I added 40 rows, knowing I'd need to, and I've got a plan to add to the back as well ... I'll do 40 extra rows at the very base of the pattern on the back). The other front piece is about halfway done: I wanted to do both fronts, then the back (the big job!) then block that and see how much it changes size ... THEN do the sleeves to the proper length, once I know exactly how much it changes. I figured I'd give myself the 2 front pieces to get my moss stitch happening and get comfortable with the yarn ... then tackle the back in the deep dark cold of winter, when staring at a chart is a perfectly reasonable way to spend an evening!

I gotta be done by spring - my sister will graduate then!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, I agree.
Spending the winter months staring at that cable chart *IS* perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe after I get our flood damage cleaned up, and my fall garden replanted and my son's memory quilt made( for DH - Christmas gift) And, the weather cools here a bit....I'll look for something............very, very simple. 
I appreciate the offer to help and the encouragement. I'm a fradie cat!!
I'm positive I will be calling on you ladies. ( where is that " Run for the Hills" smiley?) lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh Ladies...................I dug my knitting bag out the other day.......Fair warning!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am, going to sequester myself to some youtubes and practice some before you are all subjected to my cruel and unusual torture. I am dumb as a box of rocks, when it come to knitting. There..I said it outloud!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

All right!! Bring it on TxDD!


----------

